
Text as an Interface - thesephist
https://thesephist.com/posts/text/
======
damonpace
I built something like this that was $mcdonalds and worked as a variable that
would remember your instructions for your McDonalds order. You could schedule
them on repeat or text your order anytime. A simple text based CLI for
ordering. Interesting idea, but probably not as consumer friendly as just a
button.

